# Best way to cut clay sewer tile?



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Had to make a repair today (Saturday, made some money!) Replaced orange berg sewer tile with PVC.... Easy enough. My question is what do you guys use to cut clay tile with so you get a nice straight break line? I used a cordless angle grinder to score the tile and then break it. Is there a better way? Thanks.....


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Chain cutters, I prefer a ratchet cutter over a snap cutter.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Have wheeler and ridgid snap cutters. But for clay My 14"hilti gas saw with diamond blade. Use the hilti to cut C.I. in trench for cleanouts.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have found that post hole diggers
will cut it nicely. :clap:
But then, that is* before* the repair
process. :whistling


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes chain snap cutters.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

shouldn't he just call a plumber.............heeheeheehee....


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

TimelessQuality said:


> shouldn't he just call a plumber.............heeheeheehee....


This ain't rocket science you know.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies... 

Neolitic, sounds like a 'git r done' style of cutting the tile, LOL! 

Timeless, Just looking for a better way than what I am doing.... Looks to me that I have called a plumber, several on here have left their responses and I will be heeding their advice.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

There is even a sawzall blade that will cut clay pipe. You just need the room to get the saw in and around.


----------

